# Tumbleweed from Bakersfield shelter is at the vet!



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Tumbleweed just made his journey from Kern County Shelter in Bakersfield to our AMA vet in Hollywood. He is a darling little boy and using his back legs!!!! A group of strangers tag-teamed the journey, meeting up at various Starbucks to deliver him to our vet - awesome. 

To refresh your memories this is the little boy who was hit by a car and has languished in Kern (high kill) Shelter for the past two weeks. 

Tumbleweeds roll across the 5 and this little guy has rolled across the desert and gathered up hearts - hence the name, Tumbleweed. 

Will keep you updated.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

What an adorable little boy. This is the first I am hearing of him and I would like to donate a little something for his care. Please let me know where I can make my donation for this sweet baby.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

He is a darling little boy who should be very adoptable! Bless you all who are taking care of him!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Johita said:


> What an adorable little boy. This is the first I am hearing of him and I would like to donate a little something for his care. Please let me know where I can make my donation for this sweet baby.


AMA have a rescue section on their website with the details. Here's the link if you want to give directly via their paypal button on the site.

American Maltese Association


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bron - he adorable. So he's using his back legs? :chili::chili: What a great team relay to get him help. I love the name Tumbleweed. Little TW, you're safe now


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Bron - he adorable. So he's using his back legs? :chili::chili: What a great team relay to get him help. I love the name Tumbleweed. Little TW, you're safe now


Isn't he the cutest! And a very good little boy. None of the people who drove him own Maltese - just dog lovers who cared enough to make it happen. Gotta love people.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm so glad that he made it to you. He is adorable -- in fact, I want him  It's so wonderful that people worked together to make this happen. Dog lovers are truly the best.

Am anxiously awaiting to hear what the vet has to say.


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

I just love him!! Even after all he's been through...he has a smile on his sweet face!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a little sweetie!!!

Bron, are you fostering him?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

He's adorable! and he's smiling. he does look happy despite everything he's been thru.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my goodness, he is soooooo cute!:wub::wub::

And, I LOVE how he got to his final destination. Starbucks would love this story! :wub::wub: Who knows, Bron ... maybe they would even make some donations to AMA!:chili::chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh my goodness, he is soooooo cute!:wub::wub::
> 
> And, I LOVE how he got to his final destination. *Starbucks would love this story! :wub::wub: Who knows, Bron ... maybe they would even make some donations to AMA!*:chili::chili:


I think they'd love this story, too. Some wonderful and dedicated dog lovers!

Bron, he's a little doll and look at that smiling face, even with the pain he could be feeling. Such a love!


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

*Tumbleweed is a right gentleman.*

Tumbleweed picked up a lot of foxtails and ear gunk on his tumble down the lost highway... but tomorrow he will get his day at the salon. I'm afraid a lot of his long coat will need to go - and what a beautiful texture his coat is. He is one handsome boy.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMG he's cute!
God speed Tumbleweed,you're safe now..


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

He is so precious, so glad he's safe now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gosh, Bron. Every picture of him is cuter than the last. Hair grows back, but you only get one life to live (I guess unless you're a cat) and I'm happy that he'll be living it with a loving family in the future. How much does he weigh?


----------



## smlcm (Oct 11, 2009)

Susan,

Tumbleweed is a sturdy 10 pounder. So handsome and in really good health surprisingly. Just finishing his video and will post soon.

Bron


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

smlcm said:


> Susan,
> 
> Tumbleweed is a sturdy 10 pounder. So handsome and in really good health surprisingly. Just finishing his video and will post soon.
> 
> Bron


 
Dear heaven he is such a doll!!! :wub:


----------



## Nmq (Jun 29, 2020)

smlcm said:


> Susan,
> 
> Tumbleweed is a sturdy 10 pounder. So handsome and in really good health surprisingly. Just finishing his video and will post soon.
> 
> Bron


This is Tumbleweed now with his new family. He’s been with us for 10 years now and is happy as can be


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

What an awesome update! He looks amazing!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow! A perfect example of what love and care can do for a fluff!! He looks wonderful ❤


----------



## Nmq (Jun 29, 2020)

Thank you for checking in and seeing our little guys update and progress. We love him so much. He is such a little gentle dog. Very thankful for Bronwyn and everyone who saved him


----------

